# apsSearchInterface



## ycarts (Jul 21, 2008)

I am very computer illitrate and I don't know how to fix the following errors or whatever they are called.

apsSearchInterface could not be located in the dynamic link library wlanapi.dll

and

apsGet Ready could not be located in the dynamic link library wlanapi.dll

and

AirPlusCRG.exe Entry Point not found

I have tried looking it up on the internet and all that but I am having problems trying to figure out why they keep coming up.

Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## theheff (Sep 2, 2008)

I to am suddenly having this problem too, and I can no longer get that PC to connect to my router. Any ideas?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to you both.

It does appear to be router related, particularly after installing SP3. 

What make and model routers do you have? If it's DLink, they appear to be aware of issues - have you tried updating the drivers?


----------



## theheff (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, I have a D-link wireless card. I removed service pack 3 and went back to a safe save or what ever you call it, and am now back up and running.


----------

